# Quick links & Safari for Windows



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I normally use Firefox on my Windows based PC's... but I was messing around with Safari for windows today and I noticed that my menu bar is different... 

Biggest complaint... "Quick Links" drop down menu is gone... 

"Search" is also moved... and now "Mark Forums Read" is on the menu bar... kinda strange...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wonder if there's a compatibility issue with Safari's implementation of HTML. It's not like that on Safari for Mac.

I know that Apple has been pushing Safari to Windows users as part of the iTunes upgrade, and that's a shame. 

A company like Apple who puts as a claim to fame that their computers are free of crapware should not be pushing an unwanted browser to its users.

As a longtime Apple and PC user, familiar with several versions of Mosaic, IE, Firefox Netscape and Safari for both platforms... I have to say that Safari doesn't measure up to IE7 or Firefox. Play with it if you will, but don't be fooled into thinking it's faster or more secure. 

On both Macs and PCs my current choice is Firefox 2. Firefox 3 Beta 5 still has privacy issues with the Mac.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I also just started trying out Safari instead of IE7 and noticed these changes as well. I use Quick Links quite a bit, so it would be nice to have a work around.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wonder if there's a compatibility issue with Safari's implementation of HTML. It's not like that on Safari for Mac.
> 
> I know that Apple has been pushing Safari to Windows users as part of the iTunes upgrade, and that's a shame.
> 
> ...


Stuart,

It is strange... I'm not sure what would cause that type of quirk... I guess it would have to be some sort of weirdness in the HTML...

I also normally use Firefox 2 on my Macs and my PC's... but was just messing around with Safari... I have no intentions on making it my primary browser on my PC, but just wanted to bring this up for someone who may...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

As of now, Safari isn't even recommended for use with Paypal due to phishing concerns. I only use Firefox at this point though I do like Safari for Mac.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

My first thought/suggestion would be to try different DBStalk styles to see if there is a coding problem with the one your normally use.

I've found my preferred style, DBSTalk Perfect Blue, has a bit of sensitivity to unclosed tags in certain parts of the CSS/page that doesn't appear with other styles. 

Beyond that, serious debugging might have to be done--someday. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Apple just released an update to Safari for Mac and Windows (3.1.1). See if that helps you.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up re: 3.1.1. I just downloaded it but no change. I tried some of the other styles as well. No luck. Oh well.


----------

